# My try at aquascaping :0p



## steve2tanks (19 Mar 2008)

Just trying my hand at this planted tank stuff,been reading up on it for a while now so i thought i would post a picture to see what you lot think of it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





(sorry the pictures not very clear crappy phone cam)

The tank has been setup for a while,was growing plants with normal gravel and a couple of root tabs, put reading up on here and some of the tanks on here made me want a proper planted tank,so on monday i emptied the tank and stuck in 2 bags of eco complete,planted it back up then used the old tank water to fill it up.My tank is just over 100ltrs no name,bought it off ebay for cheap.

I made a beginners mistake of over stocking,thanks to P@H so the fish are:
12 neons
1 angel
4 glowlight tetra
5 white cloud minnows
5 guppys
5 swordtails
2 plecs
6 Amano shrimps

Filteration is by a fluval 205 external
Diy co 2 with a spiro diffuser
3 t8s on for 4hrs off for 1hr then on for 4hrs again

Plants are:
2 amazon swords,Vallis Torta,Hairgrass,Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis,Glossostigma Elatinoides and java moss(bought some off java plants)

I dose flourish exel daily(half a cap) and 10 ml tropica when i do my weekly water change.

if anyone has any suggestions/questions please ask and remember i only started fishkeeping last october so im still learning lol :0p


----------



## beeky (14 May 2008)

Hi and welcome to UKAPS.

You've got a decent layout there. How are the plants growing now you've changed to ecocomplete? There's loads of information around here as you've probably seen and if you keep an eye out on the for sale subforum you'll be able to get some cheap/free plants to bulk your tank up a bit.


----------



## steve2tanks (15 May 2008)

well the plants have took off, i really like the tank now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




its looking like a jungle now in need of a trim,ive added Dwarf Hairgrass,Sagittaria Subulata,Dwarf Chain Sword,Riccia Fluitans,Pygmy Chain Sword and some Blyxa Japonica which is the only plant that isnt growing,its not dying off either tho :?

its surpising looking at that first picture i forgot how it did look 2 months ago


----------



## Steve Smith (15 May 2008)

It's looking lovely   I bet your fish are enjoying the plant cover now its all grown out!  Are you finding the vallis a bit invasive?


----------



## steve2tanks (15 May 2008)

yeah i really like the grassy type of look the vallis gives off but it grows like crazy i just keep chopping bits off and it grows back faster


----------



## beeky (15 May 2008)

Wow, get that machete out!

Nice swordtail too!


----------



## Arana (17 May 2008)

looks great now it's grown in


----------



## johnny70 (17 May 2008)

Great jungle tank   very nice, don't you just love the natural look   
JOHNNY


----------



## Themuleous (18 May 2008)

Nice


----------

